# help from all hunters needed - north-east of Onaway



## BradU20

TrekJeff said:


> Do to the nature of the work they do and the comber-sum nature of the tracking collar, it would pose as a hazard for both the handler and the dog.


I don't want to distract too much from the real purpose of this thread, BUT...I'll have to disagree here. The Supra Light tracking collar (http://www.trackerradio.com/Products/Collars-(Transmitters)/Supra-Lite.aspx) weighs only 4.3 oz and measures about 2" x 1". If the dog is wearing any collar at all, the tracker wouldn't add any more risk. Cheap insurance for situations like these. I don't put a dog on the ground w/out one around its neck.


----------



## jackbob42

I would have to disagree also.
Hunting dogs work about as hard as any dog going when they're fighting a bear or mountain lion and the tracking collars don't seem to be a hinderance at all.
I may be wrong and I'd love to go watch them work as I enjoy watching any good dog do a job. They amaze me all the time.
If I had the time , I'd have so many different types of dogs , I'd probably be a single man ! :lol::lol::lol:
I really hope they find this dog as I know the time and effort that goes into training a good dog. And , along with that time , comes a bond that non-dog folks will never understand. So , for the dog AND the handler , I'm pulling for BOTH of them !


----------



## Petronius

So what has happened with the search, any news? Has anyone seen the dog or found it?


----------



## wyldkat49766

No Bane has not been found yet. But Jamie still goes up there to check the kennel and leave a shirt with his scent on it. He has another dog that was retired and is 7 but working out well but he still misses his partner.


----------



## Linda G.

What a shame he was lost.

I ran a couple of articles about it in our paper, in the hopes that anyone from over here who goes into the Onaway area who spotted him would help.


----------



## nesquik

best hopes to bane


----------



## cgwright

Any news on Bane? My friends have a deer camp there and talked with the state police when this first started. They came through the camp, and over it in a helicopter repeatedly. They said they think about it every time they are up there.


----------



## BuckTread

has bane ever been found? curiosity has me wondering


----------



## cgwright

BuckTread said:


> has bane ever been found? curiosity has me wondering


+1 I think about it in the fall when the State Police do K9 training on our little parkway at work.


----------



## Abrahamm

The same once happened with me and i was very much worried that time.I find alot and took help of many people but could not find my dog.I wish you get yours.
Good luck!


----------



## rgillespi

What's the scoop people, was the dog ever found. 
Seems to me the dog would have found someone somewhere... they're pretty damn smart!

I'd really like to know how this story developes or ends. (happily hopefully!)


----------



## FIJI

https://www.facebook.com/findbane


----------



## BASEK2

Did they ever find him? I don't have devil book to allow me to see any updates.


----------



## FIJI

still missing :sad:


----------



## Robert Holmes

The dog was just doing what they are so great at doing. It is so unfortunate even worse there was no sign of him or his remains in 4 years. I never heard if they found the guy that the dog was looking for.


----------



## setterpoint

let us all know if you find bane.


----------



## ENCORE

Unfortunately word locally is, that it was determined that Bane had been killed. At one time there was, and may still be a suspect, yet not enough evidence to bring charges. The officer that handled Bane lives about 3/4's mile away. Not much is being said, as I'm certain its still an on-going investigation.


----------



## Jager Pro

Killed? That really blows!


----------



## ENCORE

Jager Pro said:


> Killed? That really blows!


Please understand, that is not fact but, it is what's been told locally.


----------



## john warren

anyway, this post is old enough to remove. sad theres no closure.


----------

